# Aguero 5 gol al Newcastle, in 20 minuti. Video.



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2015)

Kun Aguero autore contro il Newcastle di una incredibile partita. L'argentino è stato protagonista segnando la bellezza di 5 gol in 20 minuti, tra il 42' ed il 62' (escludendo la pausa).
Il City ha poi vinto 6-1


Video con i gol qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2015)

Insieme a Lewa è il numero "9" più forte al mondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2015)

e ovviamente quando c'è da incontrare la Juventus si rompe


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Ottobre 2015)

E il City , nonostante i milioni spesi, ha come riserva di questo autentico fenomeno e pippone di Bony 
[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] evitiamo certe parole per favore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Insieme a Lewa è il numero "9" più forte al mondo.



Esatto.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Insieme a Lewa è il numero "9" più forte al mondo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Insieme a Lewa è il numero "9" più forte al mondo.



metto anche suarez dentro


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Ottobre 2015)

Per me Suarez rimane il migliore, ma Lewandowsky se continua a fare tutti questi gol , e giocare così bene, li può fregare.
Dirò un eresia , ma al prossimo Pallone D'Oro occhio a Lewa


----------



## Eziomare (5 Ottobre 2015)

quello tra Romario e Aguero è un paragone al quale non avevo mai pensato, ma è azzeccatissimo (nonostante la classe del brasiliano fosse ben superiore).
Grande attaccante, ma non lo ritengo di certo accostabile a prime punte piu' classiche quali Lewa e Suarez (al momento forse i migliori interpreti del ruolo)... che poi, a dirla tutta, con le dovute eccezioni i "nani" nel calcio non mi sono mai andati a genio


----------



## prebozzio (5 Ottobre 2015)

Per me dopo Messi e Ronaldo c'è Aguero (davanti a Neymar, Suarez, Lewandovski, Benzema e compagnia)


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me dopo Messi e Ronaldo c'è Aguero (davanti a Neymar, Suarez, Lewandovski, Benzema e compagnia)



Invece per me oltre a Messi e Ronaldo, è dietro pure a Suarez e Lewandowski , ma parliamo sempre del top del top


----------

